# West Coast Grad Students Unite



## LATexan (Apr 30, 2007)

Now that we all have a pretty good idea as to where we are going, it's time to party! For those of us starting at USC, AFI, UCLA, Chapman or other, it's time to get to know eachother. I mean Hell, even though we maybe school rivals, we will always be studentfilm.com forum pals. So let's get together soon and make it a regular things. I say we plan our first get-together in June. Care to second that motion...anyone...anyone?

Clark


----------



## Philly (May 1, 2007)

I think that sounds like a wonderful idea!  I'm going to be in the LA area for a few days at the middle of June.  I'll know solid dates by later on this week.  I'd love to get together while I'm in town.


----------



## ndakoulas (May 1, 2007)

Aw man, I don't think I'm going to be moved out there until at least July.  I might be moving out a little sooner than I expected, but it looks like I'm going to miss out on the first get together.  I guess I'll be at one of the next ones.


----------



## Winterreverie (May 1, 2007)

I motion for July-- It's when I'll be settled more-- but that sounds like loads of fun.


----------



## Jayimess (May 1, 2007)

I'll be there mid-August.


----------



## Lily (May 1, 2007)

it's august for me too... but i think this is a sweet plan.


----------



## Pentagonista (May 17, 2007)

This is my first post, but a get together sounds fantastic. I've been living in West Hollywood for 4 years now, and will be here through the summer!! 
(unless I pull off a pre-school trip to Asia!!)

- Lissa


----------



## Jayimess (May 19, 2007)

What about a get-together like, August 20th?  We'll all be there by then, right?

Then maybe another one mid September for the UCLA folks, who are still on quarters?


----------



## Philly (May 19, 2007)

August 20th sounds perfect to me!

Also here's my myspace if anyone wants to add me as a friend.  A few of you have added my film's myspace but not my personal page.  Here it is

myspace.com/carolinarocasmith

My movie is:

myspace.com/membersonlymovie


----------



## BrunoDP (May 21, 2007)

I should be in the area by AUG 20th, too. Also, I think we should start up some sort of a club. We can meet at the same L.A. area location once every couple of months, or something like that... We can chat, have a lil party, talk about our projects, exchange ideas, etc. It could be "StudentForum '07 Film Club"... Just an idea, anyway... 

BrunoDP, producer


----------



## Winterreverie (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome idea Bruno.


----------



## yc1911 (May 21, 2007)

I like that.  (though I'm officially '08)


----------



## LisheeBee (May 21, 2007)

I'm on board...


----------

